# wheres the high velocity 22mag rounds? im in need



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

a 30 grain in 22 mag goes 2200 fps now if they made a 20 grainer then they would have a speed of around 3000 im guessing which would be sweet...it would have flat trajectory and be accurate cause of the speed it would basically be a 17hmr but faster...and flatter...and more accurate...and in 22 caliber so more umph


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rookie the 17 HMR is a 22 mag with the casing necked down to .17 cal. This would be a good cartridge for you, please put away that air gun.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Have you ever thought what a 20 grain 22 caliber bullet would look like? Pretty close to nothing more than a lead round ball...........


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you forgotten ive already got a 22 mag


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

quik question here... can you use 17hmr is a 22mag gun?


----------

